# PDF greenhouse ?



## Jipee (Jul 2, 2013)

Well im building a greenhouse for those of you who couldn't read a title!
Itll be for orchids nepenthes plumeria and peppers or halepeno 
I was think of having a big glass tank with a screen top and no lights
I wanna benefit from the greenhouse because it "WILL" have a misting 
System to keep constant humidity and temp they only real reason I posted this thread really more of a question as has this been done before


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

Definitely a cool idea, I'm jealous for sure. I'd just make sure to monitor the temperature extremes/fluctuations before pulling the trigger, as darts tend to be temperature sensitive, particularly when temperatures start to climb above 80F.

-Pat


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

It's been done on a few occasions, the best write-up is probably in the Henkel/Schmidt Professional Breeders Series dart frog book.
Temperature regulation will be your biggest challenge, as well as contingency planning in the event that your thermostat/ac/heat goes out during a particularly hot or cold period.
I would also suggest an all-screen cage, as opposed to one with glass sides/bottom.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

This is a dream of mine but I have yet to have the time and money to look into the logistics of it.
I've heard of a frogger in FL in the past keeping and successfully breeding A. trivittata in a greenhouse. (free range)
I know a couple of people that have kept and bred Agalychnis Sp. in greenhouses in the past. (Northwest & GA)


----------



## Jipee (Jul 2, 2013)

In my area it is rare for temps above 78 
But in the night temps get down to 50
I will put a circulating fan on the ends along 
With door "openings" ( meaning just the opening no door)
But you are right and because of that exact reason I will wait about a week
Or 2 before I put PDFs in


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

It may take a little more time than a week to determine suitability. You will probably want to take high/low/median temperature readings for a few weeks at least before you make a judgement call about including live animals (not to mention seasonal fluctuations).



Jipee said:


> In my area it is rare for temps above 78
> But in the night temps get down to 50
> I will put a circulating fan on the ends along
> With door "openings" ( meaning just the opening no door)
> ...


----------



## Jipee (Jul 2, 2013)

You have a very god point, I was gonna put one of those 
put a temp controlled outlet so that if the temp in the greenhouse
Gets above 76f it will turn the fans on .


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

and where is your location?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Is this like, something that would be outside all day in the sun like this (but glass):










Or would it be more of an indoors thing, maybe like this:


----------



## Ray (May 12, 2009)

What will you do when you get insect infestations in the plants?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

It is better in my opinion the example 2, a greenhouse built in a shady area, with heating and cooling system. But I think this project is very expensive. Maybe this link can help you: 



.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

on a sunny day when it is in the 70s my greenhouse will briefly hit highs in the 120s. and that is with a large exhaust fan running at any inside temp over 80. small greenhouses can be very difficult to keep at a stable temp.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

rigel10 said:


> It is better in my opinion the example 2, a greenhouse built in a shady area, with heating and cooling system. But I think this project is very expensive. Maybe this link can help you: keeping poison frogs 2 - YouTube.


I've been looking for the site since I first saw this greenhouse 3 years ago. Thank you for sharing - it makes me want to play the lottery more.


----------

